# Anyone testing 25th March



## Rachel. (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Is there anyone testing on the 25th March like me?

I had FET today, 2 embies 4 cell grade b put back.....  And now the long waiting game begins!!!

Is there anyone who wants to share this horrid 2ww with me? 

Love

Rachel xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Rachel ~ welcome to the 2WW.

I've added you to the list, follow the link to find it and all the other ladies testing soon 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=24249.msg291879#msg291879

Loads of luck to you,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## loubielou (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Rachel
I'm testing on the 25th too, so I'll share the 2ww with you!

It is a 17day wait for me, because I  had FET on Tueday at St. Mary's in Manchester!
Where are you

All the best 
Louxxxxx


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi Rachel & Lou

I'm testing on 25th.  I had et yesterday at the Cromwell Hospital Earls Court although had most of my treatment at Cardiff Cromwell.  

Can I join?

Claire


----------



## Rachel. (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Girls,

I'm so glad your here with me,    I so hate this part 
I had my treatment at Princess Royal/Chelsfield Park in Orpington, Kent.  Lou I cant believe you have to wait 17 days   I find 12 days hard enough!  

Lou,  Is this your first FET?  I'm so nervous as I have already had a   in December, and this is our very last attempt!  (What's you story)?

Claire,  What treatment have you had, is this your first time?

My DH is fantastic he really tries to keep me positive but I was last time and came down with such a bump, how the hell are you meant to control these feeling - I'm so emotional.  Life is so hard sometimes!   

Anyway look at me getting all negative, lets all be postive together, and wishing you all the very, very best of luck.  Keep in touch

Love

Rachel xxx


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi Rachel

I have just had first ICSI.  I am 33 and ttc for about 2 years.  Found out in Sept 04 that my dp has very low count.  It was less than 1 m on two NHS SAs but more recent ones (no booze and loads of vitamins) have been 3m, 8m & one at 12 m.  

The treatment was OK.  At one point the clinic thought I was at risk of OHSS because I had a lot of follicles but fortunately it didn't happen.  I had 17 eggs collected on Wed.  8 were mature and 4 more matured in incubator. All 12 fertilised but unfortunately when I went back for transfer on Friday only 2 were  grade 1.  So they were put back in but there were none to freeze.  Which I was really disappointed about but I just have to forget about for the time being.

Feel very sore and have come down with a cold.  Which is sort of my own fault!  Before treatment I was talking recommended Marilyn Glenville vits which included 100 mg Vit C. I stopped taking it about a week ago because I thought such high doses wouldn't be good if the treatment did work and have come down with a cold!  Which is probably my own fault!

Claire


----------



## Rachel. (Dec 19, 2004)

Dear Claire,

I'm sorry to hear you feeling unwell with cold - that all you want in 2ww.

Your story sounds very simular to mine and DH, well I have everything crossed for you,    And hope you feel much better soon!

Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Guys i too am testing on 25th March following IUI on clomid on the 11th March.

Good luck to us all!!!


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Can I join you?  I had medicated FET on Friday - out of 4 x frosties we only got 2.  1 x 5 cell & 1 x 3 cell.  Feeling excited but very nervous and too scared to move    The drugs are making me constipated and I'm not sure what to do about that - too scared to push too hard    Any advice??

I'm testing on 26th - had et on 11th (Friday) but clinic said I have to wait 15 days before I can test.  Goodness knows why.  I'm sure I'll make it till then....I hope.

Good luck ladies

megan


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi all,

I am due to test on the 23rd March, having had ET on the 5th March...... why so long ?  We are having our treatment at St Mary's, Manchester and this is our first ICSI attempt, I am trying really hard not to lose my head (but am afraid that I have already failed in that attempt).  

I am suffering with sore boobs, especially when I get up from lying down, constipation, very mild p. pains and a few sort of shooting pains down below............ after reading an above thread I am now sending DH off to ASDA for some oranges to help me with at least one of my symptoms.

Take care all and good luck to everyone.

Elenni


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Elenni and Megan.....hope you are both doing ok 

I've added you to the 2ww list....follow the link to find it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=24249.msg291879#msg291879

Good luck to you all,

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## vja (Mar 5, 2005)

Is testing on 24th close enough to join you??

I had ET on Friday 11th.

Good luck to everyone.

Val x


----------



## loubielou (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Rachel 

How are you doing?
I had a full ICSI cycle last May and got a BF-! Had 4 embies frozen and started a FET last Sept/Oct which had to be abandoned, so I  was quite upset! So then started down regging in Jan, and had FET on 8/03/05 !
Fingers crossed for both of us!

Good Luck

Loubielou
xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel. (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Thank god for this site - its great to know I'm not alone!  Are any of you experiencing AF pains?  I am, and I'm getting rather worried and negative, I think of nothing else and its really doing my head in  .

So how are all you getting on, and how are you all managing to get through this horrid 2ww?

Sending you all loads of   plenty of  

Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi Rachel

I am getting af pains.  I almost can't remember what it is like to feel normal you know!  Before ec I was swollen and sore because of number of follicles, then sore because of et and by the time that soreness wore off I developed af pains.

I've been on Feb/March cycle buddies and 3 our of 5 on the 2ww have had af type pains right since et. There is a lot of talk of them being caused by cyclogest pessaries, and also maybe because ovaries still swollen (3 of us all had a lot of eggs).  Feeling quite negative.  You are my inspiration Rachel - it just seems it hardly ever works first time round!

Are you tempted to test early?


----------



## vja (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi girls! 

If it makes you feel any better I have also had AF pains from 4 days before EC which went away for the two days in between then started up again by the time I left hospital after ET!!!! I am now on day 10 of 2ww and there has only been one day when 'that feeling' hasn't been there, although very very mild today! 

Isn't limbo land a nightmare??

Keep hoping everyone    

Val x


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi Val
Yes it is a nightmare!  I am getting more stressed about the cramps.  I think they have got worse and I think (although it's hard because you focus on every little thing) that the pains are more a constant general ache now (lika af) whereas immediately post transfer they were more like frequenct sharp pains that came and went.

Anyway, a positive.  I have been on the Feb/May cycle buddy board and one of the girls on my thread has just tested positive on Day 12 and she was experiencing cramps also.  So I suppose, you never know!

Take it easy

Claire


----------



## vja (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi Clare, 

I really wouldn't worry too much about AF cramps, mine have been constant from leaving hospital after ET and this is now day 10!! I had one day last week when I thought they were gone, but oh no, next day back with a vengeance, and it's been very mild today but other that that it's never let up!!!  

I also had bad AF cramps for 4 days before EC and nothing came of that so am trying to stay relaxed about it all!!

Do you think you will last to test day??


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi Val

I'm so convinced that I am going to come on that I don't think I will get to test day!  

Do you mean will I test early?  At the moment I am saying I won't test early.  But, everyone seems to don't they?  the girl on my thread who has just tested positive tested negative on day 10 (with et as day 1) and positive today day 12.  If my period hasn't started by Wednesday, I think I will probably give in.  Which will be day 12/13 depending on if you count et as day 1.

I'm rambling.


----------



## Rachel. (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Claire and Val,

Well girls - well done for not testing yet!  I'm ashamed to say I'm such a  , I gave in last night and did a hpt, which was a   (no surprise there)  my dh has taken away my other test - and has banned me until test day.  I now feel really negative, I still have af and im well and truely Pee'd off!!!

I'm going to test again on tuesday with first responce (silly dh forgets I go shopping!!!).  

Girls, I so have everything crossed for us all - sending you loads of   thoughts.  Take things easy.

Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## Rachel. (Dec 19, 2004)

P.s

Claire,

I just wanted to send you a    note.  MY dh had the same   count as you dh, so we under went ICSI in 2002 our first attempt and our treatment worked first time (along came James).  To be honest with you I can't remember how I was feeling after et, and I cant remember if I has any af pains- but i tested on day 10 with first response and I got a postive! Also my best friend has just had IVF and she had Af pains from day 4, but she is now 9wks preg with twins.  So let's stay postive - fingers crossed for us both xxx

Love Rachel xxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hiya 

Rachel thanks for your positive words re your friend (the lucky madam).  

How are things your end?  Have you tested again?  I haven't tested yet.  It's not because I'm strong though!  It's because I've been so sure since the w/e that af will arrive I thought I'd get my answer that way.  Also I hate hate hate seeing a negative pregnancy test, if I never see one again I will be happy!  So I keep thinking if it's going to be negative, i'd rather find out by af than by test.  

Also on the ICSI cycle buddy thread I've been one buddyl in particular had a really bad experience with them.  She tested -ive day 10 but +ive days 12 & 13.  She said the line was very light, but definately there.  When she went to the clinic they gave her a  .  The clinic also said that this is why they tell people not to do home tests, cos you can get false +ives or a false -ive.  

I'd never heard this before.  My clinic have only given me a wee wee test.  So I'm wondering if what they told her is correct, i've never heard of a false positive before.

Elenni - today is the big day?  Fingers crossed for you, good luck.

Hi everyone else, Val, Loubielou, Megan & Alex.  How are you all doing?  Any cramps anyone (sorry, I am obsessed by them)

Bye

Claire


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi ladies

Well I'm still hanging in there and haven't tested yet  , hope the pee stick police are around....tempted to test today though.  Even though I had FET (medicated) on the 11th, my clinic said I can't test till the 26th.  No symptoms at all except slightly veiny boobs.  Strange.... not holding out much hope but I will live in hope till Saturday.

Cramps/no cramps, sore boobs/not sore boobs, there's no sure sign to say your preggers or not.  Sometimes cramps is a good sign, sometimes not so we can't really read anything from what our body is telling us until we take that pregnancy test.  

Love & hugs to everyone.  

Megan


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Due to test tomorrow but felt sick with nerves today so tested and I just got a  .

A little piece of white plastic just said "pregnant".  Can't believe it.

Thinking of the rest of your testing tomorrow.  Will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## chocolatelover (Sep 15, 2004)

you did it you did it you did it you did it you did it you did it 

Rather excited for you missus- can you tell!

Congratulations

CHoc x


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

We did do it we did!

Tested again this morning.  another  .

Thanks everyone, particularly you Rachel, thinking of you today for your test.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## caz31 (Nov 2, 2003)

claire on your      take care luv caz xx


----------



## Rachel. (Dec 19, 2004)

Dear Claire,


     

I am so very, very, pleased for you and DH - you must be so excited!  We did our test and got a  ,  .  I know we are very lucky we have our son James - but would soooooo loved to have been able to have another.  You now take lots of care - and sending you loads of love, luck for the little baby in your tum.

Make sure you keep us informed to how your getting on!!!

 again to you both

Loads of love

Rachel xxx  (P.s, you can always let me know how your getting on by emailing me - my email address in on my profile)  Good luck xx


----------

